# Tricks to keep Ballyhoo alive?



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Are there any tricks to keeping some of the best baits around alive for a good amount of time? If not what is the best way to prepare them for the freezer? Any suggestions are helpful. Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Short bring before vacuum sealing. Keeping them alive is easy granted you have a large well with ample flow. Ballyhoo need a larger amount of oxygen to survive than most baits


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay. I have heard the ballyhoo are near the pier and might try to load up on them. If I don't have a vacuum sealer can I put them into 1 or 2 gallon ziplocks and submerge partially in water to remove the air?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I wouldn't if you want them to be the best quality


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Vacuum sealers are pretty cheap nowdays, and can be used for a lot of other things besides bait. Check out the nearest big box stores.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

When you catch them throw them in sea water and salt brine mix before freezing..


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Not to sound like a dumb dumb, but what's the best way to catch ballyhoo either from a pier, boat, etc?


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

SoCal619 said:


> Not to sound like a dumb dumb, but what's the best way to catch ballyhoo either from a pier, boat, etc?


Cast net or sabiki. Sabiki is better for the pier( you won't get kicked off for not throwing a cast net where you aren't supposed to) and cast net for a boat.


----------

